# night shades tinted taillights How to



## donmagicjuan (Mar 11, 2011)

I'll post a picture of how it looks at night later


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks good. I like the fact you tinted just the red vs also the back up and turn signals. Nicely done.


----------



## glushenij (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

I usually don't care for blacked out lights but this looks like a professional job. Very nice.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Also not one for tinting tail lights but this looks great. Would like to see night pictures/video


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

yes thank you i just bought the stuff like 2 mins ago im do the side markers aswell but im scared to do the taillights,the directions on the can

clean off all oil
mask area off
spray no more than 3 coats


went and tryed that on some safety glasses and it just runs



thanks for the lill tutorial


----------



## ECOsleeper (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for posting. I was on the fence about tinting the whole light or just the red sections. This will definitely help to make up my mind.

I really wish GM had put the clear section on the top to line up with the chrome trim piece.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice work, i have the tint covers for the headlights on my to be installed list but i might do this for my tails


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

That looks perfect. I want to do that to my black eco as well but I don't have the balls. I might try it if they don't come out with any cool after market tail lights.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

sloaner said:


> That looks perfect. I want to do that to my black eco as well but I don't have the balls. I might try it if they don't come out with any cool after market tail lights.


...visit your local junk yard and get a similar taillight unit and "practice" on it.

...if all goes "well" then you can move up to your Cruze.

...if it _doesn't_ go well, you're only out the co$t of *one* used taillight.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

ahhh i found out its illegal in California ,the law states it has to be red


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> ahhh i found out its illegal in California ,the law states it has to be red


I'm fairly certain it's illegal here in Canada too.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...uh, it MAY be illegal in California, but I still see LOTS of low-riders with them in LA all the time.

_..."...but Officer, it's just a very *DARK RED*..."_


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

not a fan of blacked out taillights but like they all said good work!


----------



## erodenero (Apr 14, 2011)

VictoryRed08 said:


> I'm fairly certain it's illegal here in Canada too.


see them allll the time in ontario, those ones look almost like they came from the factory like that though, where do you get the nightshades spray btw?


----------



## donmagicjuan (Mar 11, 2011)

I picked up the nightshades spray at the local auto parts store. Advanced auto parts but i'm sure they carry it at other auto stores.


----------



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

Looked into Ontario.. only thing I could find in the Highway Traffic Act was

Attachment that affects lamps prohibited
(7) No person shall drive upon a highway a motor vehicle if either or both of the lamps that are required on the *front* of the vehicle by subsections (1), (2) and (3),
(a) are coated or covered with a coloured material; or
(b) have been modified by the attachment to the lamps or the motor vehicle of any device that reduces the effective area of the lenses or the intensity of the beam of the lamps. 2002, c. 18, Sched. P, s. 19 (1).

So seems to only be a requirement for the headlights. There may however be a violation because the lights are not only lights but also act as the vehicle reflectors and you are essentially making them no longer reflective. However I do see it all the time and am not sure anyone is going to make to big of a deal out of it. As long as it is still red and visible from 150 meters you might be ok


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Pretty sure there not illegal in Canada or lets say Toronto for sure. I see a lot of ppl with tinted taillights. Gotta look into this for sure though.


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

I think that looks good only on black cars, otherwise I don't like it. Came out great though.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

subscribed for later.


----------



## Jake1295 (Nov 28, 2011)

looking for a quick explanation of how to remove the tails...?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Amazing job.

As for legality, I don't think tail lights are a problem because I see cars with blacked out tail lights all the time in the bay area. I think its the HEAD lights that cause problems if you black them out.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

me likey very much....


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks freaking awesome. I think it would look good if you blacked out your chrome strip on the back too


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks really great! That means a lot because I too don't like black taillights. If anyone else takes on this project, can you post a Pic of just one coat? I would like a very light tint on mine. Til I get the Koreans of course.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'll do a full write up when I do it, I'll go step by step. Might be a bit before I do it, I gotta have the time off work.


----------

